# Is there over the air TV?



## ryan1428 (May 12, 2014)

Is free over the air TV available in Turkey? If so, not gonna go very long with out premium tv but may go with just and antennae and internet shows for a month or two.


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

Yes, but as you can expect the content is limited and in Turkish.

Install a cheap dish and receiver and you will have access to regional satellites.


----------



## ryan1428 (May 12, 2014)

Not familiar with the Satellite system in this area. In the US its pretty much 2 pay satellite companies to choose from and thats it. Herd there are free satellite channels. Is this what you are talking about? Would I just walk into an electronic shop and ask for a sat dish and box?


----------



## soda (Mar 19, 2015)

ryan1428 said:


> Not familiar with the Satellite system in this area. In the US its pretty much 2 pay satellite companies to choose from and thats it. Herd there are free satellite channels. Is this what you are talking about? Would I just walk into an electronic shop and ask for a sat dish and box?


Off course there are companies who offer pay tv options and other services;
digiturk and dsmart are the famous ones. there's also tivibu and cable tv.

If you don't want a bill every month, yes just go to a regular electronic shop and get a receiver and satellite dish. people generally prefer 2 dishes, one for Turksat (local channels) and for Hotbird (some free european channels, not the premium ones like Nat geo, bbc etc.)


----------



## ryan1428 (May 12, 2014)

Thanks all.


----------

